# seeking ex ship mates



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Trying to locate a couple of guys i sailed with in early seventies.After years of trying through magazines this just might be place to find them. Steve Sharrod from Heywood Manchester ex Antrim and Dave Haskett, Walthamstow, London ex Bel-Hudson. Dave i was told was driving trucks in OZ but havnt been able to locate. Heres hoping some members might no these two or there whereabouts. Cheers Dave


----------

